# I'm a bit disappointed



## sqwib (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm a bit disappointed in the new forum.
I really expected to be able to smell the pictures folks were posting.
Well, maybe next upgrade.


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 2, 2017)

Works for me. Which browser are you using?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

Made me laugh out loud Sqwib!


----------



## WallyWorld11 (Dec 2, 2017)

You have to download the sniff a pic app on your phone for that.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 3, 2017)

ScratchNSniff app


----------

